# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پزشکی ارتش وبقیه الله /فرهنگیان

## Baran98

سلام وقتتون بخیر دوستانی که در این دو دانشگاه ( ارتش و بقیه الله) تحصیل می کنن یا تجربه دعوت به مصاحبه  این دو دانشگاه رو دارن ممنون میشم بطور کامل !!!!! درموردش توضیح بدید در مورد تمام مراحل پزشکی وسوالات مصاحبه و... واینکه رتبه ی چند بودید ؟
بچه های که فرهنگیان رفتین ممنون میشم شمام تجربه تون بگید

----------


## Baran98

Up

----------


## Baran98

Up

----------


## Baran98

بچه های که فرهنگیان رفتن معاینات مو و پوست و گردن و تمام بدن داشتید؟

----------


## Shah1n

> بچه های که فرهنگیان رفتن معاینات مو و پوست و گردن و تمام بدن داشتید؟


خیر اصلا همچین چیزی نداره
من دوبار فرهنگیان رفتم دوسال متفاوت در دو استان متفاوت یه بار استان خودمون یه بارم تهران
آزمایش های زمان مصاحبه ایناست:
بینایی،شنوایی،فشار خون،قد،وزن و محاسبه شاخص توده بدنی(bmi)،دندان،یه بشین پاشو و اینا هم داره برای  چک کردن مفاصل و استخوان و اینکه شکل بدن درست باشه 
دیگه چیز خاصی نداره
برای زمان استخدام هم اینا بود:
https://s4.uupload.ir/files/untitled_qhe8.png

فرهنگیان مثل ارتش سختگیر نیست

سوالات مصاحبه دو بخش داره:
1-مصاحبه تخصصی: اول از همه معرفی خودتونه که یکی دو دقیقه زمان میدن بهتون - شامل سوالات روانشناسی مثل اینکه اگه تو یه اتاق 4 تا گربه داشته باشیم یکیشو برداریم بزاریم جلوی اون 3 تای دیگه چندتا گربه داریم میخوان شما مثلا مردد بشید درحالی باید با قاطعیت بگید 4 - قرار دادن فرد در شرایط مختلف مثل تدریس مثل سوال پرسیدن دانش آموز مثل مسخره کردن معلم و ... مثلا منو مسخره کردن گفتن  شاهین که اسم پرنده س و اینا - سنجش میزان صبر و تحمل شما مثلا با پرسیدن سوالات بی مفهوم و پی در پی که شما رو عصبی و استرسی کنن- ممکنه بگن انگلیسی صحبت کنید خودتون و خانواده تون رو معرفی کنید- درباره ی فرهنگ ازتون ممکنه سوال بشه مثلا بگن چندنفر از بزرگان شهرتونو نام ببرید یا مکان های تاریخی یا جاهایی که سفر کردید-در مورد رشته انتخابی ازتون سوال خواهد شد که چرا؟چه اولویتی قرار دادید و یا اینکه سوالات مربوط به اون رشته مثلا من ریاضی انتخاب کرده بودم میگفتن ریاضیا کار با کامپیوتر بلدن در فلان حد شما چطور؟- در مورد فیلم و موسیقی و علایق ازتون میپرسن مثلا میگن چه فیلمی میبینی بازیگر مورد علاقه کیه یا چه موسیقی گوش میدی خواننده مورد علاقه کیه؟-در مورد دوستاتون ممکنه بپرسن اسمشون کارشون چیکار میکنن حتی ممکنه شمارشو ازتون بگیرن- در مورد اجتماعی بودنتون اینکه در چه حدیه و مراسمات که میرید چی میپوشید - معلم مورد علاقه دبیرستانتون  کی بوده و چرا چه ویژگی هایی داشته؟ - در مورد شبکه های اجتماعی میپرسن که چیا دارید و خوب و بد بودن-در مورد قضایای جنجالی ازتون میپرسن مثلا امسال طرح صیانت جنجالی بود نظرت درباره اینترنت و محدودیت-اخبار روز ایران و جهان رو میپرسن
2- مصاحبه عمومی یا همون عقیدتی سیاسی: میگن قران بخونید اون یه صفحه باید شانسی باز کنید و ازتون میپرسن برای خوندنش وضو داشتید یا نه که باید بگید بله یا اگه ندارید بگید نمیخونم وضو ندارم-در مورد نماز و روزه و انواع اونا و هرچیزی که مربوط به واجبات باشه و یا محرمات و هر چیزی که حرامه-ممکنه ازتون یه چیز مستحب یا مکروه بخوان مثلا یه دعای خاص که مستحبه بگن بخون از حفظ یا بگن فلان کار رو کردید یا نه؟-در مورد اعمال ماه های خاص مثل رمضان مثل محرم و ... ممکنه بپرسن-در مورد سیاست میپرسن مثل اعتقاد به ولایت فقیه یا درباره وظایف شما  نسبت به رهبر و وظایف رهبر نسبت به ملت-درباره راهپیمایی ها و رای دادن میپرسن مخصوصا که امسال انتخابات ریاست جمهوری بود که رای دادید به کی دادید و چرا؟ دلیل انتخابتون؟-درمورد برجام ممکنه بپرسه که آیا با آمریکا باید رابطه داشت یا نه؟- در مورد تاریخ ها ممکنه بپرسه که مثلا 13 آبان چه روزیه 22 بهمن چه روزیه؟ ممکنه تاریخ قمری بپرسن که مثلا عید قربان چندمه و ...-ممکنه سوالات انحرافی بپرسن مثلا بگن شما در روز 14 اردیبهشت که به پای صندوق رای رفتید به کی رای دادید که باید بدونید اننتخابات اصلا 14 اردیبهشت نبوده وگرنه اگر دروغ گفته باشید میفهمن- در مورد امام جمعه شهر یا شهردار یا نماینده یا استاندار میپرسن اسامی همه مسئولین شهر و اینا رو بلد باشید-اسم مسجد جامع شهرتون و محلی که هست رو بلد باشید- ممکنه درباره شعار سال که رهبر انتخاب کرده و دلیلش رو بپرسن - در باره آخرینها شاید بپرسن مثل آخرین سخنرانی رئیس جمهور یا رهبر و اینکه درباره چی بود یا آخرین دستاورد علمی بزرگ - در مورد زندگی بزرگان دین ممکنه بپرسن- در مورد آخرین راهپیمایی هم که رفتید میپرسن که چه کسی سخنرانی کرد و... که البته این مال قبل کرونا بود ممکنه الان نپرسن نمیدونم- دروغ سنجی هم میکنن که مثلا چی میپوشید همیشه و یا چجوری میگردید مثلا اگه شما دختری اونجا چادر پوشیده باشی و بگی چادریم اما همسایه ها  گفته باشن نیست اینجا به عنوان دروغ مشخص میشه

تقریبا همینا بود البته من دوسالی که رفتمو اینجا ادغام کردم همه رو نپرسیدن باهم

----------


## Baran98

> خیر اصلا همچین چیزی نداره
> من دوبار فرهنگیان رفتم دوسال متفاوت در دو استان متفاوت یه بار استان خودمون یه بارم تهران
> آزمایش های زمان مصاحبه ایناست:
> بینایی،شنوایی،فشار خون،قد،وزن و محاسبه شاخص توده بدنی(bmi)،یه بشین پاشو و اینا هم داره برای  چک کردن مفاصل و استخوان و اینکه شکل بدن درست باشه 
> دیگه چیز خاصی نداره
> برای زمان استخدام هم اینا بود:
> https://s4.uupload.ir/files/untitled_qhe8.png
> 
> فرهنگیان مثل ارتش سختگیر نیست
> ...








مرسی معاینات پزشکیش در چه حده ؟ به وزن و دندون خیلی گیر میدن ؟

----------


## Shah1n

> مرسی معاینات پزشکیش در چه حده ؟ به وزن و دندون خیلی گیر میدن ؟


نه زیاد
خیلی چاق یا خیلی لاغر نباشه ولی خب هرچی bmi بدنش از اون حد نرمال دورتر باشه براش امتیاز منفی محسوب میشه
دندون هم من ندیدم به کسی گیر بدن مگر اینکه خیلی داغون باشه
دندون پر شده و جایگزین شده و اینا هم گیر نمیدن
حتی یکی اومد دندون هاش بینهایت زشت و کج و کوله و شکسته بود که بازم قبول شد

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> خیر اصلا همچین چیزی نداره
> من دوبار فرهنگیان رفتم دوسال متفاوت در دو استان متفاوت یه بار استان خودمون یه بارم تهران
> آزمایش های زمان مصاحبه ایناست:
> بینایی،شنوایی،فشار خون،قد،وزن و محاسبه شاخص توده بدنی(bmi)،دندان،یه بشین پاشو و اینا هم داره برای  چک کردن مفاصل و استخوان و اینکه شکل بدن درست باشه 
> دیگه چیز خاصی نداره
> برای زمان استخدام هم اینا بود:
> https://s4.uupload.ir/files/untitled_qhe8.png
> 
> فرهنگیان مثل ارتش سختگیر نیست
> ...




*indomitable*

----------


## Baran98

Up
اینجا هیچکس نیست تجربه ی دعوت به مصاحبه پزشکی بقیه الله رو داشته باشه؟برای  معاینات پزشکیش چیا چک میشه؟مصاحبه عقیدتیش چطوره؟

----------


## ha.hg

> Up
> اینجا هیچکس نیست تجربه ی دعوت به مصاحبه پزشکی بقیه الله رو داشته باشه؟برای  معاینات پزشکیش چیا چک میشه؟مصاحبه عقیدتیش چطوره؟


توی دانشگاه بقیه الله تنها چیزی ک خیلی مهمه و گیر میدن مصاحبه عقیدتیه و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره  حداکثر20سال تمام

----------


## Baran98

> توی دانشگاه بقیه الله تنها چیزی ک خیلی مهمه و گیر میدن مصاحبه عقیدتیه و اینکه محدودیت سنی داره  حداکثر20سال تمام


شما رفتین؟ پس دندون وچشم؟
من دندونام مشکل داره الانم توی این شرایط خطرناکه

----------


## ha.hg

> شما رفتین؟ پس دندون وچشم؟
> من دندونام مشکل داره الانم توی این شرایط خطرناکه


 یکی از اقوام رفتن و قبول هم نشدن .

----------


## Baran98

> یکی از اقوام رفتن و قبول هم نشدن .


اطلاع دارید چی چک کردند؟یا به چه علت رد کردند؟

----------


## ha.hg

> اطلاع دارید ** چک کردند؟یا به چه علت رد کردند؟


نمیدونم چرا رد شد اطلاع ندارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Baran98

> نمیدونم چرا رد شد اطلاع ندارم


مرسی

----------


## Rainbow7

up

----------

